# Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue



## Parklife (Feb 23, 1999)

*Wolfsburg / Los Angeles, November 2007 -* Powertrain revolution in California: Volkwagen is presenting the space up! blue concept car at the Los Angeles Auto Show (November 14 to 25) as a world exclusive – a compact, self-confident zero emissions van in the style of the legendary Volkswagen Samba Bus. On board: the world’s first high temperature fuel cell and an array of twelve lithium-ion batteries. When the electric motor (45 kW / 61 PS) of the space up! blue is driven exclusively by battery, a range of 65 miles is possible – enough to handle nearly all distances in downtown areas.
*Full Story...*
*Picture Gallery...*


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue ([email protected])*

Abso-friggin'-brilliant!!!
Love the skylights added to the side of the roof. Great use of space, and I like the design.
Blindsided that it's fuel cell powered. Didn't expect that.
Kudos!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littlemark (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (sirAQUAMAN64)*

My personal 2c is that this is one of the most exciting things I see coming out of VW right now. I hope that showing it at the LA show is an indicator of intentions for a US market.
The current crop of hybrid vehicles are a real Frankenstein mess of technologies using a mechanical drive train with bolt-on electric technology. The real answer is a full electric drive train powered by an energy source which could be fuel cell or a small high efficiency diesel generating the electricity.
GM are heading in this direction with the Volt concept and to see this coming from VW is wonderful. Plus I love the whole utilitarian space concept.
Dare I say it this vehicle would probably spring me out of the GTI! I'll take mine with AWD (one electric motor up front and one in back) and a small TDI engine please


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue ([email protected])*

Ok, I passed on commenting on the rest of the Up! family, but this thing really got my attention. With the looks, skylights, drivetrain and the size of the vehicle, I could use this thing on a daily basis and only need my current vehicle for long trips. Where do I sign my name?







Oh, and VWoA, if you need any people to drive one around for awhile and get feedback from the real world, contact me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif P.S. I like brilliant blue please.










_Modified by vwsr2cool at 1:48 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (vwsr2cool)*

Very cool. I love the child booster seat. Slap a small Diesel in that thing and you would have a great car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (04RSR32)*

I don't say this often, but I would buy one... assuming that my wife wouldn't veto it. She's pretty adamant about not buying a new car. This is normally fine, but I would really like something like this. If this drivetrain is available in the smaller UP!, then that'd be perfect. Of course, the solar cell would have to be smaller, but oh well.
as previously said: Brilliant!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue ([email protected])*

Wow. All of you air-cooled guys take a look at the basic shape of the floor frame/pan/layout. It looks rather familiar, doesn't it?


----------



## Blonde Guy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (Air and water do mix)*

Me, too! If they really sell this, I'll sell my Sportwagen TDI to buy it.
Important: keep the diner windows and the doors. Make great, loud colors for this one! Magma orange.
Not important: I don't need hydrogen power or a fuel cell. Gas or diesel is OK.
And I want it loaded. This doesn't have to be an economy car at all.


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (Blonde Guy)*

It isn't retro enough and looks really small... why are we all excited about this? they should be showing a new new beetle...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (jayparry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayparry* »_...why are we all excited about this? they should be showing a new new beetle...

Cuz it seats four comfortably and it looks like u can cram a bunch of stuff in the back if the seats are down.


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (Billsbug)*

I dunno it looks like the size of a kia rondo. AND we have already seen it with the non-blue Space Up! that actually was blue....


----------



## Mk2Golf (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (jayparry)*

I also ho-hummed about the first two Up! showings, but this one is marvelous. Absolutely brilliant, and the styling is better than the other ones. I'd definitely prefer this as a city car over other options.
I'd be happy with a TDI in the back as well, but I'd prefer this setup.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (Mk2Golf)*

i dig it


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (quailallstar)*

T'wud be cool if a portion of the solar panel slid back as a sunroof.


----------



## mnman (Apr 20, 2000)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (Billsbug)*

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I really like the styling and the solar panel and samba windows. Nice job, VW!


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (mnman)*

Dear VW Americas,
Hurry Up! and sell the Space Up! at my local US dealer! I gotta have 4 doors - and I love the design and the look. I will either take a TDI or Fuel-Cell (or I will settle for a gasser too). I am in Colorado.
Thanks,
Andre.


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue ([email protected])*

Scion xB killer!


----------



## mnman (Apr 20, 2000)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (WakeHead)*

Scion killer is right!!


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (mnman)*

Needs more range, but I'd buy one. I like the Diesel generator idea. A small TDI generated hybrid would in something like this would be a sure purchase for my first new car. Then the GTi could become a 600hp monster


----------



## OOMPH (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (macosxuser)*

ACHT MEIN GOTT!!!!! up!blue just blew my sox off!!! love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bagimin (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue ([email protected])*

In 5 or 6 years my EV will be on it's last legs. Where's the waiting list?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (bagimin)*

Since I was seriously considering the smart fortwo, and my favorite car of all time was the Type II, this pushes most of my buttons.
I think a more upright windsheild would help the styling.
Original:








My version:








Paint:









Another view
Original:








My mod:








Paint:


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (macosxuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlemark* »_...The real answer is a full electric drive train powered by an energy source which could be fuel cell or a small high efficiency diesel generating the electricity.


_Quote, originally posted by *04RSR32* »_Very cool. I love the child booster seat. Slap a small Diesel in that thing and you would have a great car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Quote, originally posted by *macosxuser* »_Needs more range, but I'd buy one. I like the Diesel generator idea. A small TDI generated hybrid would in something like this would be a sure purchase for my first new car. ...

X4. Fuel-cell technology is not ready for prime time. A small Diesel would add range (probably triple it!) and power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

This is the first Volkswagen that has gotten me excited in years. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Perhaps the company will take a leadership role in the years to come after all. 
Or, they'll let this showcase be put back onto the shelf to gather dust. I don't think though, that the Germans can afford to bluff any more. All my adult life there's been plenty of _talk_ about electrically propelled automobiles. The time for talking has run-out.


----------



## kellera6 (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks like an excellent car. It's good looking, has quite a bit of space inside, and ZERO emissions to top it all off. I would definitely take a hard look at this if it were coming to market within the next few years. Most of our driving is usually within 15 miles of our house, so this would be perfect. I wonder how much that solar panel recharges the batteries? It would be worth leaving it parked outside


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue ([email protected])*

Wonder what the little antenna is where the roof domelight would normally be... could it be WiFi? Something like the Ford Sync gadget would be killer... and if it worked seamlessly with cell phones, iPods, and all the other wireless stuff now out... oh, sweetness...








Yeah, I'd hop on one... I'm not holding my breath for mostly electric drive, but a TDI hybrid would be amazing, and doable _now_... c'mon, VW, make it a 2009 model, you can _do _it!


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (Boogety Boogety)*

Ooops, forgot to include the link to what I'm talking about... doh!








http://www.worldcarfans.com/90...ealed


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (Boogety Boogety)*

Well, I hate to tell you VW, but there is no such thing as Zero Emmisions unless the source of your charge is completely solar or hydro.... Where is the electricity that comes from that 'Plug it in' comming from? In the US, 60% is still coal...
That said, I LOVE the fact that it has a nice 150w solar array on top. Too bad most in town parking is in garages... For me in Austin though, this would be the PERFECT vehicle! And if the fuel cell isn't ready yet, throw in a 3cyl Bluetec Diesel. Then you don't have to create energy by electric plug, ya can make it from Biodiesel








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a Great looking, forward thinking car


----------



## kellera6 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_Ooops, forgot to include the link to what I'm talking about... doh!








http://www.worldcarfans.com/90...ealed

Maybe that little thingy is to charge the driver's brain?


----------



## Yellow Rabbit (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue ([email protected])*

Can somebody photoshop it longer and add a pop top?


----------



## ftillier (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue ([email protected])*

build it and I will buy it. That is all.


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (Eric Dow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Dow* »_Well, I hate to tell you VW, but there is no such thing as Zero Emmisions unless the source of your charge is completely solar or hydro.... Where is the electricity that comes from that 'Plug it in' comming from? In the US, 60% is still coal...

Correct.

_Quote »_That said, I LOVE the fact that it has a nice 150w solar array on top. Too bad most in town parking is in garages... For me in Austin though, this would be the PERFECT vehicle! And if the fuel cell isn't ready yet, throw in a 3cyl Bluetec Diesel. Then you don't have to create energy by electric plug, ya can make it from Biodiesel 

Still not zero (or even close to zero) emissions. Hydrogen fuel cells are nothing but a feel good green masturbation for those technophiles who think that there is a tech solution for every problem. As far as I know there is no such thing as a hydrogen well or a hydrogen tree that we can tap for H2. Like you said about the plug in part - unless it is totally solar or hydro it ain't zero nothin' and it ain't green. Nor is Biodeisel - ever tried sitting in a closed garage with a running car burning Biodiesel? You will suffer the same ill effects as you would with regular Diesel - I.E. death.
Yet - I do like this car. And since there is no viable green substitute for petro burning engines, I'll take it with whatever they want to put in it.
And I do dig the Olds Vista Cruiser skylights in the roof.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (85GTI)*

I think most people (hopefully) realize this.
At least, electricity can _in principle_ be made without fossil fuels and carbon neutral --- right at your home, too. Same goes for hydrogen. Neither fossil fuel nor BioFuel are carbon neutral, today.
At any rate, currently hydrogen is expensive to produce, transport, and store, and most H_2 containers for cars that I have heard of simply evaporate it to keep it at proper pressure and temperature --- typically, in two weeks time everything is gone. Not really practical or ready for prime time, same as the fuel cell technology.
So, give me this car as a plug-in hybrid with a small gas or Diesel engine to give it a normal range and a bit more power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, the skylights go back to VW's Samba Bus.


_Modified by feels_road at 9:07 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (feels_road)*

It was stated at the auto show that it would go into production "in one form or another" with a traditional engine.


----------



## littlemark (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (feels_road)*

At this point in time there is no magic bullet or Holy Grail solution to energy production especially where transportation is involved.
Until we all have a "Mr. Fusion Home Energy Reactor" the key right now is making more efficient use of what we have. Digging fuel out of the ground and burning it is about the most inefficient way we can do it. Likewise a mechanical drive train can never perform at peak efficiency since it has to work under a wide range of situations.
De-coupling the energy source from the drive train allows the energy source, whatever it is, to operate at peak efficiency. It can also allow the vehicle to easily be manufactured/sold with an energy source of choice; additional battery packs for full electric, fuel cell where Hydrogen is available or diesel where that makes more sense. Sure, each has it pros and cons but they are all steps in the right direction.
Once the mind set is changed the innovation will follow.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI* »_ Nor is Biodeisel - ever tried sitting in a closed garage with a running car burning Biodiesel? You will suffer the same ill effects as you would with regular Diesel - I.E. death.

But biodiesel doesn't pull CO2 out of the ground and release it into the atmosphere, it merely takes CO2 that would be released when something dies and puts it out it's tailpipe. The difference is huge. (OK, it's not 100%, but it's worlds better.)

_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI* »_Yet - I do like this car. And since there is no viable green substitute for petro burning engines, I'll take it with whatever they want to put in it.

Agreed!

_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI* »_And I do dig the Olds Vista Cruiser skylights in the roof.

Learn your history, son!


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (littlemark)*

*One point twenty-one gigawatts!?!*
Before you tell me there's no such thing as perpetual motion, I do believe a _combination _of techniques (as opposed to _one _silver bullet solution) could work to produce a vehicle that has a reasonable range, an inexpensive drivetrain, uses affordable fuel, and can be durable and reliable.








Wild-eyed scenario: I would like to see a highly-aerodynamic body, with electric motors at each wheel, powered by a bank of rapidly-rechargeable batteries that can be charged by a very small diesel or even 4-stroke gasoline Internal Combustion Engine... as well as by a solar panel on the roof... regenerative braking... _and _maybe even a heat-recapture-powered steam tank to spin and power a small generator for small current draws like instruments, interior lighting, whatever... _and _a backup small, disengageable gas or diesel ICE (which could be one of the above, doing double duty) with a small tank of reserve fuel providing 100 or so miles of emergency propulsion. Traveling, the batteries should be fully rechargeable in 5-10 minutes at any service station with 220v specialized paddles a la EV1, accessible right beside the diesel and water pumps, providing the vehicle with a full-electric range of 150-250 miles or more, without firing up the small ICE unless truly needed.








All engines and motors would be modular and standardized, and easily swapped out at any dealer or larger service station along your coast-to-coast travels for a small fee...








And if someone can do that, can the Flux Capacitor be too far behind?


----------



## Spektre (Jan 3, 2002)

Dear VW (and/or VWoA),
Build this car. Build it now. Drop all of the other crap you're doing, and bring this to market. Make the fuel cell optional - I'll take two of these as solely electric vehicles. I'll send you a check today. Do it.


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (silverspeedbuggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverspeedbuggy* »_









You nailed it on the head. VW should be showing this car with better colors - beige? What were they thinking. The white also needs to be extended down the pillars and onto the mirrors, as you've shown here. However, I can concede the raked windshield. Although I do like the look of the upright windshield better, it would decrease aerodynamic efficiency, therefore decreasing fuel efficiency which is what this car is all about.


----------



## 2003Sport (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (Derek)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (2003Sport)*

TDI model with possible manual tranny...and keep styling as is - replace solar lamp up top with potential sunroof...keep diner windows...I would buy this in a heartbeat...RWD/Boxy/Econo/Diesel/Manual....this would be THE SAVIOUR of Volkswagen of America...please sweet jesus. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ftillier (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (Elbows)*

Why not use a turbine to generate electricity? Aren't turbines more efficient than internal combustion engines? Seems that if you're not mechanically coupling the generator to the drive train, you might be able to find a more efficient fosil fuel-based electric generation mechanism.
But yeah, I'd take it without the fuel cell tomorrow if it was available. Then add a trailer with a generator for long trips.
-Fab


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (Air and water do mix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Air and water do mix* »_But biodiesel doesn't pull CO2 out of the ground and release it into the atmosphere, it merely takes CO2 that would be released when something dies and puts it out it's tailpipe. The difference is huge. (OK, it's not 100%, but it's worlds better.) 

I like the IDEA of biodiesel, but I don't think we are producing it wisely yet. This guy has some good points:
http://www.monbiot.com/archive...tion/ 
http://www.monbiot.com/archive...fuel/ 
It appears that Biodiesel is WORSE than regular petro based fuels when it comes to carbon. Biodiesel from waste vegetable oil can be neutral, but it is available in only very small quantities compared to other sources. One thing to consider is that biofuel producers have a nasty tendency to use feedstocks that would normally be used for food. Land that is normally used for food production gets converted to biofuel crops. Try Googling "biodiesel not carbon neutral" and "ethanol pollution" and you will find a lot of articles.
The simple fact is this: there is no fuel that is comparable to oil for energy density and price. We want a new fuel that gives us a similar energy content as gasoline but has a smaller carbon impact (or no carbon impact). Add to that ever increasing demand for oil in the US and other nations. Add to THAT the problem of decreasing oil production worldwide and we seem to be heading for a big mess. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Here are some scary numbers* »_In 2003, the biologist Jeffrey Dukes calculated that the fossil fuels we burn in one year were made from organic matter “containing 44 x 10 to the 18 grams of carbon, which is more than 400 times the net primary productivity of the planet’s current biota.”(1) In plain English, this means that every year we use four centuries’ worth of plants and animals

I'm beginning to think that the giant geostationary orbiting solar power generating satellites that were proposed back in the '70s might be worth a look again. An electric Space Up! would be just the ticket. Of course the satellite proposal had issues too - like huge microwave beams shooting power back to earth. 
"Hey, for some reason my coffee never gets cold!


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (ftillier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ftillier* »_Why not use a turbine to generate electricity? Aren't turbines more efficient than internal combustion engines? Seems that if you're not mechanically coupling the generator to the drive train, you might be able to find a more efficient fosil fuel-based electric generation mechanism.

Nope. Turbines in "small scale" applications are less efficient than piston engines. Turbines can be efficient in utility power generation applications where the size of the machinery is large enough to overcome the Reynolds-number scaling effects, and large enough so that multiple stages of compression and intercooling and regeneration and reheat are economically feasible, AND where the machine can operate at a fixed HIGH load setting for extended periods of time.
For an automotive-scale application, there is no engine with a higher thermal efficiency than a good piston-type diesel engine.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI* »_
In plain English, this means that every year we use four centuries’ worth of plants and animals.


That sounds dire, until you realize humans have trod the Earth for less than 250,000 years (a mere blink in geologic time), and beyond that, you have biota growth and accumulation going back over ~570 _million _years, clear back to the Cambrian era. Even if we're burning up 400 years every day, that gives us, oh, I don't have a calculator handy, let's round it off to 500,000,000 years, divided by 400 years, that's about 1,200,000 days, which is about, oh, say 400 days a year just to make it easy, that's _3,000 years _until we need to panic, so let's just go with that. Even if I'm waaaay off in my _very _conservative calculations by a factor of 5, that's still 600 years we have to come up with Flux Capacitors...








By the way, a huge oil field has just been found off South America, watch for Brazil to possibly become one of the world's oil superpowers here in the next ten-twenty years... that's not to say, our problems are _solved! We can still burn gas! _ But we do have some breathing room with ICEs powered by fossil fuels...








The next Bill Gates-sized fortune is going to go to the guy (or gal) that can figure out how to crack H20 into hydrogen and oxygen quickly, portably, efficiently, and most important, _cheaply_. Go figure it out... Do that, and you'll own the world...


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_
That sounds dire, until you realize humans have trod the Earth for less than 250,000 years (a mere blink in geologic time), and beyond that, you have biota growth and accumulation going back over ~570 _million _years, clear back to the Cambrian era. Even if we're burning up 400 years every day, that gives us, oh, I don't have a calculator handy, let's round it off to 500,000,000 years, divided by 400 years, that's about 1,200,000 days, which is about, oh, say 400 days a year just to make it easy, that's _3,000 years _until we need to panic, so let's just go with that. Even if I'm waaaay off in my _very _conservative calculations by a factor of 5, that's still 600 years we have to come up with Flux Capacitors...









I think the point was not now much we have left and how long it will last, but rather the amount we are using and thus the amount of carbon being released. How ever you look at it we are doing something that is fundamentally out of balance with the normal functioning of the ecosphere.

_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_By the way, a huge oil field has just been found off South America, watch for Brazil to possibly become one of the world's oil superpowers here in the next ten-twenty years... that's not to say, our problems are _solved! We can still burn gas! _ But we do have some breathing room with ICEs powered by fossil fuels...









It won't help much. It is estimated to be only 8 billion barrels - they speculate there is more to be found of course. The U.S. imported 3.69 billion barrels in 2006 alone. Plus it is 23,000 feet deep and won't be on line for at least 10 years. These kinds of discoveries will continue to be announced every year, but as older fields crater and deplete and our demand increases we still end up behind the 8-ball. For example: the Cantarell in Mexico is much bigger than the as yet unproven Brazil field and Cantarell is dying. We need the Brazil field and several others just to replace Cantarell - the second largest in the world.

_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_The next Bill Gates-sized fortune is going to go to the guy (or gal) that can figure out how to crack H20 into hydrogen and oxygen quickly, portably, efficiently, and most important, _cheaply_. Go figure it out... Do that, and you'll own the world...








 Generally the laws of physics preclude that from ever happening.


----------



## vesvw (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (85GTI)*

Whoever said this looks like a kia is wrong. Looks like nothing out there except for maybe the very basic shape. My favorite out of the up! line because of the roof glass, but I would buy any of the three when one gets here....hopefully.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (2003Sport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2003Sport* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wow, it's a bigger van than I thought! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

When I first read about the up!, I was like yah, right. I saw this in person at the show Saturday. Pictures are great but do not do it justice. Very well done in all aspects. Like some of the others, I would want one ASAP, small gas or diesel is fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW - "Arnolt" is not a big (tall) guy, but the up! had gobs of room anyway.



_Modified by MoreA4 at 11:31 AM 11-19-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (MoreA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MoreA4* »_BTW - "Arnolt" is not a big (tall) guy

Start...running...NOW...


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Looks good. I think it would sell. I say build it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burnsms (May 3, 2001)

*Could someone photo shop this?*

Could someone do a quick photoshop of the UP with a sealing wax red and chesnut brown paint scheme?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (littlemark)*

Makes a great microvan.


----------



## kinowerken (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue ([email protected])*

Forget the fuel cell (science fiction for 8 years), and BRING OUT A SMALL DIESEL+battery. IT'S CALLED A HYBRID. You might have heard of it. Honda will have a diesel hybrid in the US *market* in 09. 
JUST DO IT. STOP SHOWING, START BUILDING. 
Everything about the car is insanely cool. Love the window-roof treatment. I'd buy one now, as in today. 
"Diesel Product Wanted" (tm)


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (littlemark)*

I haven't had the time to read the actual article yet, but I envision a micro-camper that sleeps 1 when we have our shows or I do solo road trips. If the passenger seats are removable, that is..........


----------



## bugglesride (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (fortysomething)*

Might be worth selling here in the USA..
But I will take the Polo please.
Sometimes clever isn't so clever







...the Polo isn't very clever, but it is a nice solid economical car.


----------



## speedgraphic (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles Auto Show: VW Shows Samba-inspired space up! blue (littlemark)*

Yep. This isn't exactly a new thing. Diesel-electric locomotives have two-stroke diesel engines that power electric motors. They even have dynamic braking (although the electricity is turned into heat that is vented instead of stored in a battery).


----------

